

When is a cyberattack an act of war? - l33tbro
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/when-is-a-cyberattack-an-act-of-war/2012/10/26/02226232-1eb8-11e2-9746-908f727990d8_story.html?hpid=z2

======
mtgx
I don't know, but Stuxnet comes pretty damn close to that. Imagine if US did
that to China disabling their nuclear facilities and putting a large portion
of their population in danger. Would they consider Stuxnet an act of war? Yes,
it seems very like they would.

Iran doesn't want to start a war over it simply because they know they would
lose. But this also means US has the power to do it to pretty much anyone who
isn't China or Russia, or isn't in NATO.

~~~
TopTrix
That means, the act is depends upon the country in reference and can be
changed as per the circumstances.

